# Bums and cannulas



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 12, 2012)

Does anyone know if you need a longer or shorter cannula, if cannula stuck in bum rather than tum please?
Please note I will not be devulging thie size of my bum


----------



## bev (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Pumper_Sue,

Alex used to use his tum and now uses his bum - and we did notice a change in absorption rate but didnt change the set - just seemed to adapt to it. It was quicker in the tum than the bum! But Alex doesnt have a lot of fat on him - more meat on a butchers pencil.Bev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 12, 2012)

bev said:


> Hi Pumper_Sue,
> 
> Alex used to use his tum and now uses his bum - and we did notice a change in absorption rate but didnt change the set - just seemed to adapt to it. It was quicker in the tum than the bum! But Alex doesnt have a lot of fat on him - more meat on a butchers pencil.Bev



Lol Bev loved your ditty. Thanks for your reply interesting what you say about the absoption though. I can not seem to get any absorption at all. 
Sue


----------



## bev (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Sue,

When Alex used his tum he had developed 'lumpy sites' on either side of his tummy button - but we hadnt realised. We were seeing really high levels at odd times and couldnt work out why. We checked for 'lumpy sites' but thought there werent any as the skin was flat. At clinic they showed us exactly how to check for them - Alex had to bend back slightly and stick his tummy out and there was an 'egg' shaped raised area on both sides that were 'lumpy sites'.I know your an old hand at this but do you think this may be the problem? Have you always used your tum? Alex did for about a year as he just didnt want to try anywhere else - but once he tried his bum he was fine about it and now prefers it there out of sight. I think he is still working on his six-pack so wants to keep the skin blemish free!Bev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Bev, I have never used my bum for injections or cannulas before so in theory I should not have a problem. I have put the cannula back in tum and all is fine. But did so want a change of site.


----------



## bev (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Sue,

I see - I had thought your tum was the problem! How long did you leave the set in for? I do remember that we noticed quite a change when using bum but it seemed to settle down after a couple of sets. Have your tried your thigh or arm? Not sure how easy it would be for the tubing but might be worth trying.Bev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 12, 2012)

bev said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> I see - I had thought your tum was the problem! How long did you leave the set in for? I do remember that we noticed quite a change when using bum but it seemed to settle down after a couple of sets. Have your tried your thigh or arm? Not sure how easy it would be for the tubing but might be worth trying.Bev



Thighs and arms are a no no as they had insulin injected into them for 42 years before the pump.
Cannula was in for almost 5 hours and for 3 of them 100% + basal running. I felt toxic in the end so injected and replaced the cannula.


----------



## bev (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Sue,

Thats a shame - are you sure it wasnt bent? It might be worth trying again on the other cheek so to speak!Bev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 12, 2012)

bev said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> Thats a shame - are you sure it wasnt bent? It might be worth trying again on the other cheek so to speak!Bev



Lol no it def wasn't bent. If I remember I will ring the pump dsn and ask her tomorrow.


----------



## MaryPlain (Nov 12, 2012)

I never fancied using my bum - I can't imagine being able to find a spot that wouldn't catch on something, either the back of a chair, or a waistband, or something (assuming I didn't sit on it).

The other site I tried was my back, just below the waist band. I don't like using that as I had a few that occluded.


----------



## Julia (Nov 12, 2012)

I often use the top of my bum (just below top of pants) with no issues, but if I go a bit lower ie butt cheek seem to have issues so now avoid that area. 
Interested to hear how others have got on with this site and whether anyone uses different cannulas in that site, as suggested by PumperSue in her original question.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 12, 2012)

Sue I'm pretty sure EDUAD/Mike has absorption issues with his bum.  Could you get hold of some (I mean a couple not a boxful) longer cannulas and try to see if it makes any difference?

I use 8mm 90 degree Flexlinks - and I think you can use Roche ones, can't you? or not? couple of those any use to you to try?  or I have nearly a whole box of 12mm Tenderlinks (the angled ones)

Both Teflon.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 13, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Sue I'm pretty sure EDUAD/Mike has absorption issues with his bum.  Could you get hold of some (I mean a couple not a boxful) longer cannulas and try to see if it makes any difference?
> 
> I use 8mm 90 degree Flexlinks - and I think you can use Roche ones, can't you? or not? couple of those any use to you to try?  or I have nearly a whole box of 12mm Tenderlinks (the angled ones)
> 
> Both Teflon.



Hi Everyone, thanks for the replies, interesting to hear others have the same problem and it's not just me.

Jenny, I use 8mm steel cannulas, so I know they won't/don't work Never thought to try an angled set as took one look at them a few years back freaked out (big baby)So thank you for that thought, will enquire from animas as to what they have I no I can't order any until January as my PCT has strict rules about ordering supplies ie only every 3 months for adim purposes.


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 13, 2012)

cannulas for me are the biggest problem with pumping........i have tried all types and lengths and sites! very frustrating! ....I have recently moved onto 10mm steel in my thighs. I have found them to work better than 8mm steel, with less blood issues, but they still seem to 'leak' occasionally...why I don't know!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 13, 2012)

Phil65 said:


> cannulas for me are the biggest problem with pumping........i have tried all types and lengths and sites! very frustrating! ....I have recently moved onto 10mm steel in my thighs. I have found them to work better than 8mm steel, with less blood issues, but they still seem to 'leak' occasionally...why I don't know!



Hi Phil,
        just a thought for you have your tried slowing down the speed of delivery for your bolus?
If you can't change that on your pump then use an extended bolus for 5 mins and see if that works for you.
Another thought (this is getting dangerous) do you think your cannula is working loose due to rubbing from clothing or just general walking around?
If this is the case try some skin tac to hold it in place and or put some tape over the top of the cannula as well.


----------



## randomange (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Sue, I use pretty much everywhere for sites - tum, legs, arms, love handles and bum! 

I swap between inset II's and inset 30's, but it's more a comfort thing than because I've had issues with absorption.  I usually use Inset 30's on my bum and arms, and Inset II's everywhere else.  Personally, I haven't noticed any differences with absorption between areas.

When I first wanted to try the Inset 30's (I started on Inset II's only) I gave Animas a call and they sent me out a couple to try, could you do that? Maybe ask if they have any other options while you're asking?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 13, 2012)

randomange said:


> Hi Sue, I use pretty much everywhere for sites - tum, legs, arms, love handles and bum!
> 
> I swap between inset II's and inset 30's, but it's more a comfort thing than because I've had issues with absorption.  I usually use Inset 30's on my bum and arms, and Inset II's everywhere else.  Personally, I haven't noticed any differences with absorption between areas.
> 
> When I first wanted to try the Inset 30's (I started on Inset II's only) I gave Animas a call and they sent me out a couple to try, could you do that? Maybe ask if they have any other options while you're asking?



Thanks randomange, I will do that  must admit I didn't know they did those.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 13, 2012)

I know Roche do 'trial packs' containing 4 cannulas Sue, so I'm sure it's worth a phone call.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 13, 2012)

trophywench said:


> I know Roche do 'trial packs' containing 4 cannulas Sue, so I'm sure it's worth a phone call.



All done , nice lady said she will send a couple of sets to try and if they are ok will take my unopened boxes back and replace for me. 
I have seen the 90 degree inserts before and I can't use them as to stiff for my fingers to operate.


----------



## randomange (Nov 14, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> All done , nice lady said she will send a couple of sets to try and if they are ok will take my unopened boxes back and replace for me.
> I have seen the 90 degree inserts before and I can't use them as to stiff for my fingers to operate.



Yeah, those are the Inset IIs, and I agree, they are quite stiff.  I have found that the Inset 30s are much, much better in that way. Hope you find something that works


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 14, 2012)

randomange said:


> Yeah, those are the Inset IIs, and I agree, they are quite stiff.  I have found that the Inset 30s are much, much better in that way. Hope you find something that works



Thank you, fingers crossed postie will deliver tomorrow for me.  Set change is due Friday so will try one then.


----------



## jgordon5 (Mar 28, 2016)

randomange said:


> Hi Sue, I use pretty much everywhere for sites - tum, legs, arms, love handles and bum!
> 
> I swap between inset II's and inset 30's, but it's more a comfort thing than because I've had issues with absorption.  I usually use Inset 30's on my bum and arms, and Inset II's everywhere else.  Personally, I haven't noticed any differences with absorption between areas.
> 
> When I first wanted to try the Inset 30's (I started on Inset II's only) I gave Animas a call and they sent me out a couple to try, could you do that? Maybe ask if they have any other options while you're asking?



I don't know whether you'll see this as it's 3 years down the line but I've just started using Inset 30s and I just cannot see how you put them in and hold the clear window when you're inserting into your backside or back of hip?  So far I can only put them on my front somewhere!  How do you manage it?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 28, 2016)

jgordon5 said:


> I don't know whether you'll see this as it's 3 years down the line but I've just started using Inset 30s and I just cannot see how you put them in and hold the clear window when you're inserting into your backside or back of hip?  So far I can only put them on my front somewhere!  How do you manage it?


You have to be a contortionist 
I've given up on the 30's altogether. I use the comfort shorts instead and just use my tum.


----------



## jgordon5 (Mar 28, 2016)

Oh!  Why did you give up on the Inset 30s? After 3 or 4 bent ones I've finally got one in successfully so I'm quite enthusiastic about them at the moment!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 29, 2016)

jgordon5 said:


> Oh!  Why did you give up on the Inset 30s? After 3 or 4 bent ones I've finally got one in successfully so I'm quite enthusiastic about them at the moment!


Mainly the cost of them compared to the comforts and I actually hated the noise they made as they fired in. The comforts can go in at whatever angle I want as well. Once I found out the costs I just swopped over as it saves the CCG about £30/ box of 10 cannulas.


----------



## jgordon5 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks, I did order some last week as I was worried about wasting the Inset IIs and 30s - they all went in ok but then BGs started soaring and when I removed them, the cannulas were bent over.  All bar one of the group of new pumpers I trained with have had the same problems withthese cannulas and the DSN suggested Comfort Shorts.  My only concern is manually inserting such a long needle. I'm assuming you manage that without too much discomfort?  Thanks again for your help.  It's very easy to feel totally incompetent with cannulas when you start on a pump!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 29, 2016)

@jgordon5 I actually prefer the comfort shorts as can put them in at whatever speed I want and in all honesty they are more comfortable to insert as well. Animas are normally very good at giving out samples so you can try the different cannulas.


----------



## jgordon5 (Mar 29, 2016)

Pumper_Sue said:


> @jgordon5 I actually prefer the comfort shorts as can put them in at whatever speed I want and in all honesty they are more comfortable to insert as well. Animas are normally very good at giving out samples so you can try the different cannulas.



Are you  quite relaxed when you insert?  I'm not the calmest person in the world and using the inserters does make my heart speed up a bit so hopefully I'll find the comfort shorts easier and more comfortable too.  I hope so -  I'd like to save the CCG unnecessary expense too.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 29, 2016)

jgordon5 said:


> Are you  quite relaxed when you insert?  I'm not the calmest person in the world and using the inserters does make my heart speed up a bit so hopefully I'll find the comfort shorts easier and more comfortable too.  I hope so -  I'd like to save the CCG unnecessary expense too.


I've been pumping for almost 9 years so am used to it  I'm also one of the many with 50 + years of diabetes so as a child I had to use large steel needles (harpoons).

When you try the shorts do make sure you remove the needle guard before you insert the needle into yourself. It's a small blue tube.


----------



## jgordon5 (Mar 29, 2016)

That sounds awful - harpoons!  I'm old enough to have been put in an isolation hospital for having scarlet fever when I was young and that's where I developed a needle phobia!  I overcame that pretty well with MDI because I only had 4mm needles  but this is why I have to work at being relaxed with needles.  It's a wonder you didn't have a needle phobia .....
Thanks for the tip, I did insert an Inset II with the needle guard still on.


----------



## Milsey moo (Apr 26, 2016)

I sometime put mine in mine. Although I can't very often due to the last couple of times trying it doesn't deliver or bends. Maybe it is the size of the canular


----------

